

Miami Fashion Goes Head to Head with Gilt on Glass  - lnanek2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYprO-9rrmQ

======
lnanek2
Phew - 24 hours without sleep! At least I'm getting a little better at the
Mirror API. Making cover cards with pictures from inside the bundle, etc..

